# question : apprenticeship for international student



## unamiamaya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am Vietnamese student and studying English in US. I willing to go further in culinary industry. After 1 month researched, I knew that American Culinary Federation (ACF) has apprenticeship that I want to apply to.

Is it possible for international student to apply to apprenticeship and which visa do I need ? (right now I hold F1 visa)

I sent this question to coordinator of ACF Washington, but didn't get any reply.

Is there anyone or international chef who know about this?

Thank you for your comment.

Thuy Pham


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Thuy,

I will move this to the Culinary Schools/Students' forum; it will attract more replies there. If you wish, return to the Welcome Frourm to introduce yourself. We look forward to your participation in our community,

Best regards and good luck!

Mezzaluna


----------

